# Average Post Count



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

Everybody, Your attention PLEASE!
Whats your average post counts?! 

Post them up!

Mine is "1,052 posts (11 per day)"


----------



## KirovAir (Dec 25, 2009)

0 per day. I have a life next to GBAtemp. ^^

(jk)


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 25, 2009)

1,826 posts (5 per day)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2009)

2,319 posts (10 per day)

Super troll!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 25, 2009)

4,060 posts
( 11.5 per day / 0.17% of total forum posts ) [/p]

I'll be waiting for someone who does better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(afaik, theres only one person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

1.7 per day


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 4,060 posts
> ( 11.5 per day / 0.17% of total forum posts ) [/p]
> 
> I'll be waiting for someone who does better
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Members&a...sort_order=desc


----------



## wchill (Dec 25, 2009)

1.88/day >_>


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 25, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Members&a...sort_order=desc


For posts per day 
not total amount of posts


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2009)

3,311 posts (2 per day) 



Hardcore.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

*654 Posts*
( 9.6 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

625 posts
( 2.4 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts ) [/p]

Maybe I should spam the forum more.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> 625 posts
> ( 2.4 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts ) [/p]
> 
> Maybe I should spam the forum more.


Yeah...me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the moment I have 451 posts just in the EoF...that's 39%!


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2009)

Post count isn't that relevant, it's what you do for the community that makes you stand out. 

That being said, I need to stop being lazy and start translating.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are mine.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 979
> ( 0.7 per day / 0.04% of total forum posts )


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 25, 2009)

1,766 posts (5 per day)


Thats mine


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I was surprised to notice I'm at the top of the top 20 posters today


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I was surprised to notice I'm at the top of the top 20 posters today



I was on there at least 10 times.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm there a lot too, but not at the top.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 25, 2009)

2,062 posts (4 per day)


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 25, 2009)

238 posts (2 per day)

Yay...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 25, 2009)

*666 Posts*
( 9.8 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )[/p]

Oh yeah. Look at it rise.


----------



## TheWingless (Dec 25, 2009)

I post... 1 per day. But... this would be my second post today!


----------



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

Only 1 per day? O_O
How can you... control yourself!
Posting on the temp is an addiction! Must fuel the thirst! XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 25, 2009)

6,480 posts (9 per day)


----------



## Green0scar (Dec 25, 2009)

205 posts (0 per day)!


----------



## basher11 (Dec 25, 2009)

2 per day. i only have 464 posts.


----------



## asdf (Dec 25, 2009)

561 posts (3 per day)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

189 posts (0 per day)


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2009)

3 per day average. I may have been here for a good while but I've never posted as frequently as most of you newer members.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

1 per day.
There was a time, I had 0,4 per day.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine's 4 per day. Used to be a lot more frequent than that, but thankfully my spamminess has died down quite a bit.


----------



## Minox (Dec 26, 2009)

3/day, but that's including the first year when I did nothing but lurk around the site.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 26, 2009)

5,387 posts (3 per day)
Was around 20 a day when I joined though.


----------



## yobemal (Dec 26, 2009)

1 per day, first few months i was here just for the guides and were on a Norwegian forum


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

*Total Cumulative Posts*	701 
( 10.3 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

1,118 posts (12 per day)
Woot got it to 12 XD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine leveled up from 1 per day to 2 per day.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Mine leveled up from 1 per day to 2 per day.



Lol "Leveled up" i like it XD
2 posts per day, depressing XD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

That counter in your profile doesn't mean anything. It's just a round up of time you've signed in here/ posts.


----------



## Gore (Dec 27, 2009)

1 per day
generally people with over 5 per day piss me off
of course there are exceptions, like if the person actually contributes..


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> 1 per day
> generally people with over 5 per day piss me off
> of course there are exceptions, like if the person actually contributes..



Do i contribrute?


----------



## Gore (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you contribute?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> That counter in your profile doesn't mean anything. It's just a round up of time you've signed in here/ posts.


What if you never sign out?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> What if you never sign out?


Then you never have to sign in either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/stating the obvious]


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I meant joined in here.


----------



## Splych (Dec 27, 2009)

For me... I make 3 per day. I used to make 4 per day. But then I used to be a lurker + spammer before. Now my posts actually make more sense... But am becoming less active.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 27, 2009)

1,288 posts (2 per day)


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

i've been a member 2.5 years, lol

APC = 0.05 per day :|


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

7 posts per day


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

*Total Cumulative Posts* *797* 
( 11.3 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )


----------



## Raika (Dec 28, 2009)

*3,013*
( 6.4 per day / 0.12% of total forum posts )[/p]


----------



## jan777 (Dec 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2,001 posts (3 per day)



Well, i am pretty much a lurker now. 

back in the days of early wii hacking, i was posting at every thread there was.lolz


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am now, lolz.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Total Cumulative Posts	801 *
( 11.4 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

You're here far too often Hatsu...

I've gone up to 1.8

Part of me wishes I posted more when I joined.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 28, 2009)

1,327 posts (2 per day)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2009)

2,478 posts (3 per day)

Nice average, I guess.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 28, 2009)

1,823 posts (3 per day)[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2009)

Posts  	353
Average posts per day 	0.76

Not great is it ?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 28, 2009)

Total Cumulative Posts 
1,474
( 3.3 per day / 0.06% of total forum posts ) 


I have my moments..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> Posts  	353
> Average posts per day 	0.76
> 
> Not great is it ?


Hang your head in shame, just don't spam


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

1,527 posts (9 per day)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> 1,527 posts (9 per day)


Bet you wish Intro posts counted, eh?


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol +1
Dean likes welcoming people,So waht ProtoKun!
XD


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 28, 2009)

105 posts (0 per day)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

4,624 posts (4 per day)

Oh sick, I'm almost in the Top 20 posters of all GBAtemp time!
Sweet


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine is 282 posts (3 per day).


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> 4,624 posts (4 per day)
> 
> Oh sick, I'm almost in the Top 20 posters of all GBAtemp time!
> Sweet


great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it only took you 3 years


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 28, 2009)

1 per day


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, will take you 1 year a few weeks or so.
I bet you'll kick me out the Top in no-time


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then post more


----------



## Lelouch (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a constant 125 ppd on another site lol


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> I have a constant 125 ppd on another site lol



Proof or it didnt happen =O
and tj_cool O_O I just realised, you joined THIS year, and your post count is amazing O_O How the.... Hell?


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

Im quite the troll, 342 posts in a year hahaha


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 28, 2009)

2,007 posts (4 per day)


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 28, 2009)

2 per day


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel odd for being here for a year and not having over 400 posts yet


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made that same point...joined after me, as well...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 28, 2009)

...lemme just write a few names down here...



Spoiler: ...









 ok, I'm ready.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well... i joined after you too?
So your point is invalid? XD


mthr i dont get your post.... 
but im scared...


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means....



Spoiler



Fear the banhammer


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> well... i joined after you too?
> So your point is invalid? XD
> 
> 
> ...


You only noticed just now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll give a hint for the picture of mthrnite: the person it symbolizes is a (global) mod


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try to only post useful posts, otherwise it's spamming. I could post more, but I would turn in a complete spammer then, and that helps no one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I'll give a hint for the picture of mthrnite: the person it symbolizes is a (global) mod


It could refer to the Banhammer and/or Thordrian.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You're here far too often Hatsu...
> 
> I've gone up to 1.8
> 
> Part of me wishes I posted more when I joined.




I clocked it at about 50 posts per day when I joined.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

*Total Cumulative Posts*	       853 
( 11.9 per day / 0.03% of total forum posts )

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that is the highest!


----------



## vhunter (Dec 29, 2009)

About one every week, 0.15
lowest?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 29, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, feel special now you're the biggest spammer?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 29, 2009)

4 per day but I was away for 6 weeks this year


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol Hatsu!
I just checked mine.

Average posts per day 11.91 

Suck it XD


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 29, 2009)

Its not about the amount of posts
But the value of each post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and where does it say 11.91? Your profile (both of them) says 12


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

Instead of going to your username, you click on "My Controls" and it tells you to the decimal place near the top...ish.

Hope that helps XD


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posts  	108
> Registered on 	Nov 4 2002, 12:11 AM
> Average posts per day 	0.04


I guess I wasn't at 0 after all.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posts  	1040
> Registered on 	Nov 22 2005, 11:59 AM
> Average posts per day 	0.69


More than I expected it to be...


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine is very high right now, but it's unfair because I've only been posting like mad these two days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll be back in a year with a nicer number.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2009)

3264 post in total
average of 5.24


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2009)

Classic-style: 1.8 per day, but my portal says 2 per day


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Classic-style: 1.8 per day, but my portal *profile* says 2 per day


fix'd

11.89 for me now


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> Im quite the troll, 342 posts in a year hahaha



Nearly 1000 in 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
*Average posts per day*	13.08


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

I have 12 per day.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> I have 12 per day.



Actually 11.7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the top, it says Personal Portal...


----------



## ~De arimasu (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm proud to have 0 posts per day.

Makes me feel acknowledged as a lurker


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 1, 2010)

1 per day


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 1, 2010)

3,062 posts (4 per day)


----------



## soulfire (Jan 1, 2010)

1 per day

and darn proud of it to


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is 479 (1 per day)


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

37 posts (15 per day)

Not much.


----------



## computerboy (Jan 1, 2010)

777 posts (1.7 per day). It would be higher but I took a break from Wii hacking for about 3-4 months.


----------



## Dwight (Jan 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 883 posts (2 per day)


I lurk GBAtemp more than any other forum.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

888 posts (6 per day)


----------



## mikeychunn (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha, not a lot.

45 posts (maybe 1 per week)
Don't wanna seem like I'm trolling for post counts


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

*E-mail Address: *[email protected]*********-****.***
*Posts:*    1016
*Registered on:*    Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM 
*Average posts per day:*    13.54

Highest among the non-newcomers.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> *E-mail Address: *[email protected]*********-****.***
> *Posts:*    1016
> *Registered on:*    Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
> *Average posts per day:*    13.54
> ...


it is because we have a life other than gba temp...lol...joke.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

*No. of Posts*	1104 
*Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
*Posts per day*	14.66


----------



## samyswiny2 (Jan 2, 2010)

2 posts (3 now) 
Im up there with the best


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

0.11
OH YEAH!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> *No. of Posts*	1104
> *Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
> *Posts per day*	14.66



WTF, you probably are the most frequent poster out here!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am!


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 2, 2010)

That is why I gave you the nickname SirPostAlots. >.>


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 2, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





meh, I've been going down lately: 11.93/day


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> That is why I gave you the nickname SirPostAlots. >.>


Obviously.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, who else has got 1000 posts in a mere two months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*No. of Posts*	1104 
*Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
*Posts per day*	14.95


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2010)

liek you just double posted right now


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Well, who else has got 1000 posts in a mere two months?


Other spammers ?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt that.


----------



## ften (Jan 2, 2010)

144 
( 0.1 per day / 0.01% of total forum posts )

I think there needs to be lurker awards... lol

-FTen


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the "Lol Im a spammer and proud lol" mentality of many of the newer members here that is turning the forum into complete garbage these days.



Well done on achieving nothing.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Its the "Lol Im a spammer and proud lol" mentality of many of the newer members here that is turning the forum into complete garbage these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on achieving nothing.



Yep, after I see a post count, the very next thing I look at is join date.
If you've got 10 posts per day, and the vast majority of them are sentence fragments that don't advance the topic in any way, you deserve a moron badge, not a ribbon.
Some of you that are so proud of your "I hit the top of the spammer list" status, should indeed realize that you are a detriment to the site, not a benefit.

If you've got nothing to add, add nothing. I contact the most egregious offenders first, but eventually I just end up suspending or banning them.

What good is your high post count if you're banned?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> If you've got nothing to add, add nothing. I contact the most egregious offenders first, but eventually I just end up suspending or banning them.


Someone slipped through mthr.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 2, 2010)

lol mthr I haz moar post-it count than u lulz u phail.


oh god don't ban me please I'm sorry I'll do anything, just please don't take them out of my life.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

computerboy said:
			
		

> 777 posts (1.7 per day). It would be higher but I took a break from Wii hacking for about 3-4 months.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(razorback78 @ Jan 2 2010, 12:26 AM) 888 posts (6 per day)


Before this I had 666 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still 1.8 per day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> lol mthr I haz moar post-it count than u lulz u phail.
> 
> 
> oh god don't ban me please I'm sorry I'll do anything, just please don't take them out of my life.



mthr still has more posts than you. Tee hee.

Anyway, I try to keep much of my spam to Edge of Forums and Shoutbox, although my 10+ posts/day ratio doesn't show it.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL I got 1 per day... and am quite ashamed of it.. ._.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

*Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
*Posts per day*	15.11

Lol, I need to stop spamming!


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> *Registered on*	Oct 19 2009, 07:06 AM
> *Posts per day*	15.11
> 
> Lol, I need to stop spamming!


Haha, yes you do!
I guess I'm a bit noob with 0 posts per day.
Then again, I don't post too much in the other forums...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

*Average posts per day*	16.00


----------



## playallday (Jan 7, 2010)

4.73 per day.  I used to spam a lot in the DS area but now I mostly post in blogs or the EoF.


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2010)

1 per day... cool.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> *Average posts per day*	16.00


And *Warn: 30%*






I'm on 1.9 ppd


----------

